# [OT] Appello contro i brevetti software!

## siggy

Ciao a tutti,

approfitto del forum per informare tutti della raccolta di firme organizzata dal LUGRoma e da OpenLabs.

L'obiettivo è fare informazione verso il Parlamento Italiano e in particolare verso il Governo Italiano in modo che l'Italia prenda posizione ufficiale contro la direttiva in discussione presso il Consiglio dei Ministri della Unione Europea.

http://www.lugroma.org/contenuti/attivismo/noswpatent/appello_feb2005

Prego tutti di firmare e far girare la notizia il più possibile. Sopratutto verso realtà accademiche e aziendali, che potranno portare maggior peso all'iniziativa.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

firmata, cerchero di diffondere la notizia in facoltà, dove lavoro, dato che

facciamo largo uso di software libero (e gentoo  :Razz: ), per ovvi motivi

----------

## gutter

Idem

Metto il post sticky.

----------

## mouser

Ho consigliato tramite pm a siggy di aprire un thread analogo sul forum dei GeCHI.

Potremmo firmare come associazione.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

sempre in prima fila contro brevetti software!!!

----------

## rdfm

Il 5 marzo ci incontreremo nell'Aula 3GA, Facoltà di Scienze M.F.N. Tor Vergata dalle 14 in poi per discutere di varie cose del LUGRoma.

Se qualcuno vuole venire a fare 2 chiacchiere IRL è il benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Confermo che i GeCHI hanno sottoscritto suddetto appello!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=51768

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Oltre ad essere idiota e scorretto è anche fondamentalmente antidemocratico  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ma quanto li hanno pagati per questa ca**o di normativa sui brevetti?!?!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## maiosyet

Passati  :Sad: 

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=51821

----------

## Bengio

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bengio

----------

## randomaze

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=51821

 

 *Quote:*   

> Nonostante le molte parole spese in Italia sull'argomento in questi mesi, il Governo italiano ha scelto di non opporsi con tutto il proprio peso alla clamorosa decisione del Consiglio, preferendo invece astenersi. Lo ha invece fatto la Spagna dopoché Danimarca, Polonia e Portogallo non erano riuscite nell'intento di impedire il voto con un espediente procedurale. Proprio in Danimarca nei giorni scorsi una mozione parlamentare aveva di fatto obbligato l'Esecutivo a schierarsi contro l'approvazione della direttiva da parte del Consiglio.

 

Beh, se non altro c'é la lista dei paesi dove ancora vige la democrazia  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oRDeX

ormai IO non so più che pensare...

----------

## Simbul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, se non altro c'é la lista dei paesi dove ancora vige la democrazia 

 

La democrazia vige pure qua... il problema è che al démos non glie ne frega una cippa dei brevetti software.

Se invece dei brevetti si fosse trattato di una discarica, avreste visto che casino... occupazioni sui binari, autostrade bloccate, titoli in tutti i telegiornali delle 20... invece si parla di un argomento relativamente di nicchia, per cui i signori della Commissione si possono permettere di fare quello che preferiscono (o quello che preferiscono le grandi swhouse).

----------

## randomaze

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> La democrazia vige pure qua... il problema è che al démos non glie ne frega una cippa dei brevetti software.

 

 *Quote:*   

> La decisione del Consiglio è il frutto del plateale bypass di due diverse decisioni già prese dal Parlamento europeo

 

E io che pensavo che il démos avesse votato un parlamento europeo per "legiferare" in europa....

----------

## codadilupo

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> La democrazia vige pure qua...

 

pero' ! mica m'ero accorto fosse il popolo a decidere per il popolo, in italia, cosi' come in qualsiasi altra parte del mondo, eccezion fatta, forse, per il chiapas  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E io che pensavo che il démos avesse votato un parlamento europeo per "legiferare" in europa.... 

 

beato te, che nutri ancora di queste speranze  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Simbul

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> pero' ! mica m'ero accorto fosse il popolo a decidere per il popolo, in italia, cosi' come in qualsiasi altra parte del mondo, eccezion fatta, forse, per il chiapas 

 

La democrazia rappresentativa funziona così, mica si può fare un referendum ogni volta che c'è da decidere qualcosa.

Il problema casomai è che i rappresentanti pensano più ai loro interessi che non a quelli dei rappresentati, in Italia come anche - ahimé - in Europa.

Ma il problema qui va anche oltre le distorsioni della democrazia (grazie alle quali chi ha i soldi fa quello che gli pare). Io sono fermamente convinto che l'80% dei parlamentari europei siano stati eletti da persone che non sanno neanche che è in corso una discussione sulla brevettabilità del software. Anzi probabilmente non sanno neanche cos'è la brevettabilità del software.

In una situazione del genere non c'è da stupirsi che la commissione faccia i suoi porci comodi. Badate bene, non sto dicendo che sono daccordo con la decisione della commissione: tutto il contrario. Solo che non mi faccio molte illusioni sull'esito di questa vicenda...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Simbul wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   pero' ! mica m'ero accorto fosse il popolo a decidere per il popolo, in italia, cosi' come in qualsiasi altra parte del mondo, eccezion fatta, forse, per il chiapas  
> 
> La democrazia rappresentativa funziona così

 

é proprio qui che volevo portarti: o parliamo di democrazia, o parliamo di democrazia rappresentativa: confondere le due cose aiuta solo "quelli che si fanno i loro porci comodi".

Io, poi, vado anche oltre, e sostengo che viviamo in una oligarchia elettiva  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Simbul

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> é proprio qui che volevo portarti: o parliamo di democrazia, o parliamo di democrazia rappresentativa: confondere le due cose aiuta solo "quelli che si fanno i loro porci comodi".
> 
> Io, poi, vado anche oltre, e sostengo che viviamo in una oligarchia elettiva 

 

Mah, se proprio vogliamo tutte le democrazie rappresentative sono oligarchie... anche se il proliferare di cariche, ministeri, segretariati, sotto-sotto-sotto segretariati elargiti allo scopo di conquistarsi favori e soddisfare la pletora di quelli-che-voglio-il-culo-sopra-una-poltrona non corrisponde granchè all'idea di "governo di pochi"  :Wink: 

Cmq ho capito cosa intendevi. Per quanto riguarda la democrazia, ho dato per scontato che con il termine si indicasse per consuetudine la democrazia rappresentativa. Del resto non vedo come attraverso una democrazia diretta si potrebbe amministrare un territorio vasto come l'Europa o anche solo come l'Italia...  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

 :Sad: 

Questa ca**ata mi prende malissimo...

speriam che qualcuno di grosso abbia qualche interesse a contrastare questa cosa, se no siamo nella me**a.

Riuscite a pensare cosa sarebbero capaci di mettere sotto brevetto le grandi sw house in diciamo circa 2 anni?

Poi l'open source faticherebbe a evolversi, magari prima o poi muore. 

 :Confused: 

Da domani ricomincio ad andare in chiesa ...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> La democrazia rappresentativa funziona così

 

E infatti qui sta la radice del problema... funziona proprio male....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La democrazia rappresentativa si basa sul presupposto che la maggioranza degli elettori sia sufficientemente responsabile da eleggere rappresentanti responsabili..... presupposto purtroppo sempre largamente disatteso....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

E contate che in questa situazione abbiamo avuto anche culo visto che il parlamento la normativa l'aveva bocciata già due volte!  :Shocked:   (spero ardentemente in una terza)

In questo caso direi che sono proprio le istituzioni europee ad aver rivelato la loro pesante inadeguatezza... ma quando mai si può permettere che un consiglio di ministri riesca ad aggirare delle decisioni parlamentari....  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Io, poi, vado anche oltre, e sostengo che viviamo in una oligarchia elettiva 

 

Fratello!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sono anni che lo dico e finalmente vedo che qualcun'altro se ne è accorto!   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Concordo pienamente con la definizione di codadilupo e cazzantonio. 

Vorrei solamente aggiungere che spesso il "popolo" è maggiormente interessato a fatti di vita pratica (ad esempio la nazionale e le veline) e non pensa e/o crede che questioni come il software (che già vedono come qualcosa di metafisico) possa avere rilevante importanza nella loro vita. 

Visto che i nonstri rappresentanti per essere rieletti non avranno necessità di proporre idee su questo ambito (i brevetti software) si concentrano su cose ben più importanti, come ad esempio approntare un piano preventivo di emergenza nel caso in cui ad una velina si smagli la calza in diretta.

----------

## xoen

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Passati 
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=51821

 

Non ancora (FORTUNATAMENTE), però ci sono *buone* probabilità che la cosa vada in porto...allegria!

----------

## xoen

 *Simbul wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Beh, se non altro c'é la lista dei paesi dove ancora vige la democrazia  
> 
> La democrazia vige pure qua... il problema è che al démos non glie ne frega una cippa dei brevetti software.
> 
> Se invece dei brevetti si fosse trattato di una discarica, avreste visto che casino... occupazioni sui binari, autostrade bloccate, titoli in tutti i telegiornali delle 20...

 

Quoto, il problema reale è questo. Per la maggiorparte il problema non esiste! E se provi a spiegarglielo nemmeno lo capiscono, la maggiorparte usa software che de facto è coperto da "brevetti".

----------

## xoen

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa ca**ata mi prende malissimo...
> 
> 

 

Idem

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riuscite a pensare cosa sarebbero capaci di mettere sotto brevetto le grandi sw house in diciamo circa 2 anni?
> 
> Poi l'open source faticherebbe a evolversi, magari prima o poi muore.

 

Credo che il rischio ci sia, chi ha i soldini penso che può brevettare software di fatto scritto da altri (qualcuno ha detto Linux? Apache? e chi più ne ha più ne metta...)

[MOD]Non postare messaggi uno dietro l'altro. Ne basta uno[/MOD] 

----------

## Truzzone

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=51844

----------

## codadilupo

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> se il proliferare di cariche, ministeri, segretariati, sotto-sotto-sotto segretariati elargiti allo scopo di conquistarsi favori e soddisfare la pletora di quelli-che-voglio-il-culo-sopra-una-poltrona non corrisponde granchè all'idea di "governo di pochi" 

 

mah, sai, il pochi é sempre in relazione al tutti, e se i tutti sono qualche milione, anche qulche centinaio risultano pochi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq ho capito cosa intendevi. Per quanto riguarda la democrazia, ho dato per scontato che con il termine si indicasse per consuetudine la democrazia rappresentativa. Del resto non vedo come attraverso una democrazia diretta si potrebbe amministrare un territorio vasto come l'Europa o anche solo come l'Italia... 

 

beh, mica l'ha ordinato il medico di amministrare territori, piccoli o vasti che siano  :Wink: 

Io resto dell'idea che preferisco avere rapporti di buon vicinato con le persone che mi abitano davvero vicino, e includo a malapena il mio quartiere. Di come vivono gl'altri, se sta bene agl'altri, che diritto ho io di mettere bocca  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il secondo problema della democrazia rappresentativa è il controllo che gli elettori possono esercitare sui rappresentanti...

Solo tramite uno stretto controllo (e una consapevolezza e responsabilita di base, che è il nocciolo del problema numero 1) è possibile far si che gli eletti debbano rendere conto agli elettori...

Da cio si evince chiaramente il significato degli eventi contemporanei quando l'unico mezzo per esercitare tale controllo passa attraverso la televisione (per la gran parte) e per i giornali (in minima percentuale)... chi controlla questi mezzi? Ogni riferimento a fatti o persone realmente presidenti del consiglio è puramente casuale....

La mia speranza è che in futuro, una volta che l'alfabetizzazione informatica di massa si sia compiuta, i mezzi di controllo passino attraverso la rete, che, anche se per chi sa quanto ancora, è inconrollabile e incontrollata come dovrebbe essere ogni mezzo di comunicazione serio.

Che c'entra dunque questo con i brevetti del software... ovviamente se per accedere alla rete ti tocca passare per forza da microsoft si ritorna di nuovo al problema del controllo sui mezzi e siamo punto e accapo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kalem

Anche se il mio è un piccolo sitarello ho aggiunto nel forum un topic relativo ai brevetti sul software

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Firmo ora ora!

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ho firmato anche io giorni fa, ma evidentemente è stato inutile.

Ormai si pensa addirittura di corrompere il presidente della commissione europea...

http://www.linuxhelp.it/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2766 (e seguite il link)

Visto che democrazia è stata accantonata hanno pensato bene di "ripagarli con la stessa moneta"

sono l'unico a percepire un assurdità di fondo nel sistema??  :Confused: 

----------

## akiross

Ma contattare i mass media (gabibbo, qualche tg o cose simili) per far sapere ai politici italiani la situazione?

Mi spiace che per 6 settimane sono rimasto tagliato fuori dal mondo non ho visto queste cose prima...

Dovremmo fare pubblicita' al problema e tirar su un polverone, magari qualcuno protesta, ma prima si deve fare casino a proposito - con qualche mezzo casinista... tv radio o altro, magari sul web... - ma si deve portare il problema alle masse altrimenti ci scordiamo che la questione venga risollevata.

Cavolo che rabbia

----------

## oRDeX

io quoterei akiross, effettivamente tutto gli è andato liscio semplicemente perchè nessuno si opponeva in massa...ma solo perchè nessuno era al corrente..se invece il fatto venisse publicizzato in qualche modo, penso che un bel pò di persone si sentirebbero in dovere di protestare

----------

## Frez

Saro' pessimista, ma non credo che chi ha interesse a lasciare le cose come stanno permettera' che questa assurdita' raggiunga l'opinione pubblica.

Con tutta la fatica che stanno facendo per anestetizzare "le masse" con con calcio, reality show, spettacolini e (senza nulla togliere) le piccole denuncie di striscia, non possono correre il rischio che la gente si chieda davvero cosa succede sotto.

Comunque anche il sito di mplayer visualizza un bel messaggio di protesta.

----------

## oRDeX

E' praticamente impossibile tenere tutto a tacere...secondo me è solo questione di tempo, o cambiano le cose loro prima che appunto la notizia raggiunga l'opinione publica, o succederà davvero un bel casino...

----------

## gutter

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> E' praticamente impossibile tenere tutto a tacere...secondo me è solo questione di tempo, o cambiano le cose loro prima che appunto la notizia raggiunga l'opinione publica, o succederà davvero un bel casino...

 

Su questo ho i miei dubbi, la "massa" si interessa ad altro piuttosto che a brevetti software.

----------

## xoen

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Su questo ho i miei dubbi, la "massa" si interessa ad altro piuttosto che a brevetti software.
> 
> 

 

Quoto, e questo è un problema. Questo permette a persone più o meno losce di approfittarne, e di far passare inosservate cose grosse quanto lo stipendio dei parlamentari...

----------

## akiross

Io mi chiedo perche' mai la gente - l'italia - parla e si lamenta di come funzionano *male* le cose, ma esse non cambiano. Perche' qualcuno non fonda un partito che prova a fare gli interessi del popolo? Avrebbe il mio voto

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Io mi chiedo perche' mai la gente - l'italia - parla e si lamenta di come funzionano *male* le cose, ma esse non cambiano. Perche' qualcuno non fonda un partito che prova a fare gli interessi del popolo? Avrebbe il mio voto

 

Sarebbe come dire: "siccome in Italia si sente puzzo di cacca perché non la facciamo anche noi?"

il problema sono i partiti.... non credo che crearne uno nuovo possa risolvere qualcosa....  :Rolling Eyes: 

E poi un partito che faccia gli iteressi del popolo sarebbe un controsenso... e di sicuro il popolo non lo voterebbe  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Io mi chiedo perche' mai la gente - l'italia - parla e si lamenta di come funzionano *male* le cose, ma esse non cambiano. Perche' qualcuno non fonda un partito che prova a fare gli interessi del popolo? Avrebbe il mio voto 
> 
> [CUT].... non credo che crearne uno nuovo possa risolvere qualcosa.... 
> 
> 

 

In italia il numero dei partiti supera quello delle distribuzioni GNU/Linux IMHO  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xoen wrote:*   

> In italia il numero dei partiti supera quello delle distribuzioni GNU/Linux IMHO 

 

Io ho sempre sostenuto che in una democrazia perfetta ci dovrebbe essere un partito per ogni cittadino (ovvero dovrebbe essere una democrazia diretta)

Il problema non è la quantità (più ce ne sono meglio è) ma la qualità

----------

## Tiro

Sai quanto può fregare ai partiti far l'interesse della gente...? che siano al governo o all'opposizione cosa gli cambia? ...l'auto con l'autista ce l'hanno cmq...stipedio da urlo e pensione massima dopo 3 anni di parlamento non gliela toglie nessuno...fare leggi secondo scienza e coscenza implicherebbe inimicarsi mafiosi e potentati...magari finire ammazzato...quindi tutto sommato chi glielo fa fare di far le cose buone e giuste???  :Sad: 

Pare che microsoft abbia ammorbidito gli europarlamentari portandoli ogni sera a cena...io mi immagino la scena:

"davanti al terzo bicchiere di ottimo vino italiano, fiancheggiato dalla puttana d'alto borgo, l'europarlamentare si sente dire dall'alto corruttore m$: ...ti apriamo un conto alle bahamas di 1.000.xxxxxfattoriale dollari...in fondo è solo un voto e ti metti a posto per tutta la vita...un dito premuto un'istante...tu sarai in mezzo a tanti altri in fondo...e farai del bene a te stesso e a molti nostri amici che ti potrenno aiutare un giorno se ne avrai bisogno...ah...domani, si terrà un playboy party alle hawaii...ti abbiamo già prenotato il volo in bussiness class...con ventenni bellissime ovviamente...non preoccuparti se hai qlc vizietto particolare...ah...dalle nostre parti se ne fanno parecchie di queste cose...puoi diventare nostro amico...benvenuto nella bella vita...! "

e per concludere l'angolo del cinismo... "il potere logora...chi non ce l'ha." (Andreotti G.)

ad ogni modo volevo postare un mio dubbio...

Premettendo di essere CONTRO i brevetti software al 100% e forse questa è la volta buona che prendo l'aereo per bruxelles..ma mi sorge una domanda.

In america esistono già da molto le patenti sw e allo stesso tempo l'america è la partia dell'open source. Inoltre sia nelle PA che nelle azienze (anche grandi vedi amazon) girano server linux.

In giappone idem ma proprio ieri leggevo su qst forum di kuro un giocattolino prodotto in giappone 100% open source. E mi viene da immaginare che sia commercializzato anche in giappone..

Quindi la domanda è fino a che punto ci estingueremo...e se ci estingueremo...e fino a che punto ci limiteranno...  :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> Sai quanto può fregare ai partiti far l'interesse della gente...? che siano al governo o all'opposizione cosa gli cambia? ...l'auto con l'autista ce l'hanno cmq...stipedio da urlo e pensione massima dopo 3 anni di parlamento non gliela toglie nessuno...fare leggi secondo scienza e coscenza implicherebbe inimicarsi mafiosi e potentati...magari finire ammazzato...quindi tutto sommato chi glielo fa fare di far le cose buone e giuste??? 
> 
> Pare che microsoft abbia ammorbidito gli europarlamentari portandoli ogni sera a cena...io mi immagino la scena:
> 
> "davanti al terzo bicchiere di ottimo vino italiano, fiancheggiato dalla puttana d'alto borgo, l'europarlamentare si sente dire dall'alto corruttore m$: ...

 

Siamo abbastanza OT comunque: l'auto non é un privilegio di tutti i parlamentari, la "pensione massima" mi sembra si acquisti con tre legislature e lo stipendio é comprensivo della paga da dare ai portaborse.

Questo naturalmente non significa che non siano privilegiati ma da qui al paradiso da te descritto ce ne passa.

Altro punto: l'europarlamento é "contro" la normativa promossa dal consiglio, il quale consiglio é formato non da europarlamentari ma dai governi delle singole nazioni.

 *Quote:*   

> In america esistono già da molto le patenti sw e allo stesso tempo l'america è la partia dell'open source. Inoltre sia nelle PA che nelle azienze (anche grandi vedi amazon) girano server linux.
> 
> ...
> 
> Quindi la domanda è fino a che punto ci estingueremo...e se ci estingueremo...e fino a che punto ci limiteranno... 

 

Negli USA i brevetti esistono da tempo, vero. Ma solo di recente vengono applicati in questa maniera sul software. E sul "fino a che punto ci limiteranno", beh, la domanda é di quelle per cui ci vuole la sfera di cristallo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tiro

si ok...ma il concetto è che non cambia molto il livello economico di un parlamentare l'essere al governo o all'opposizione...l'importante è avere un posto in parlamento...

inoltre mi sono dimenticato una mia personalissima opinione sulle attività collaterali dei politici, ovvero l'insider trading...  :Wink: 

----------

## fraido

Avete visto questo? Smettiamola con petizioni su petizioni....tanto non contano nulla! Sintonizziamoci piuttosto sulla loro stessa lunghezza d'onda e facciamo qualcosa di piu'...come dire....tangibile?

http://mjr.iki.fi/texts/patentfund.it.php

fraido

----------

## neryo

 *fraido wrote:*   

> Avete visto questo? Smettiamola con petizioni su petizioni....tanto non contano nulla! Sintonizziamoci piuttosto sulla loro stessa lunghezza d'onda e facciamo qualcosa di piu'...come dire....tangibile?
> 
> http://mjr.iki.fi/texts/patentfund.it.php
> 
> 

 

beh si tanto siamo in un sistema talmente corrotto che potrebbe funzionare!  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fraido wrote:*   

> Avete visto questo? Smettiamola con petizioni su petizioni....tanto non contano nulla! Sintonizziamoci piuttosto sulla loro stessa lunghezza d'onda e facciamo qualcosa di piu'...come dire....tangibile?
> 
> http://mjr.iki.fi/texts/patentfund.it.php

 

Avevo visto ieri (e paeraltro c'é un thread in merito da qualche parte....) e devo dire che é assolutamente ecezzionale  :Mr. Green: 

Non posso che invitare tutti a contribuire  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Tiro

mi sa tanto che un cinquantino glielo dò...

----------

## fraido

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> mi sa tanto che un cinquantino glielo dò...

 

Solo un cinquantino???? Oh ragazzi qui dobbiamo contrastare Bill. Forza, contribuiamo! 

Aiuta anche tu ad avere un'unione europea migliore, paga le tangenti agli europarlamentari!

fraido

----------

## neryo

 *fraido wrote:*   

>  *Tiro wrote:*   mi sa tanto che un cinquantino glielo dò... 
> 
> Solo un cinquantino???? Oh ragazzi qui dobbiamo contrastare Bill. Forza, contribuiamo! 
> 
> 

 

Se Bill si mette d' impegno e apre il borsellino.. siamo nei guai!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fraido

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Se Bill si mette d' impegno e apre il borsellino.. siamo nei guai! 

 

Mah chissa' alla fine e' come nel software....lui e' uno noi siamo il resto del mondo. In realta' ho postato la pagina in italiano, ma l'idea nasce da un finlandese (mi pare) e sul suo sito, oltre ad una bella foto che lo identifica (a livello di feeling) simile a RMS ci sono tutti i tizi che hanno offerto denaro e non solo gli italiani (come nel sito che ho postato io).

fraido

----------

## neryo

 *fraido wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Se Bill si mette d' impegno e apre il borsellino.. siamo nei guai!  
> 
> Mah chissa' alla fine e' come nel software....lui e' uno noi siamo il resto del mondo. In realta' ho postato la pagina in italiano, ma l'idea nasce da un finlandese (mi pare) e sul suo sito, oltre ad una bella foto che lo identifica (a livello di feeling) simile a RMS ci sono tutti i tizi che hanno offerto denaro e non solo gli italiani (come nel sito che ho postato io).
> 
> 

 

Cmq fidati che e' un bella battaglia.. giusta causa.. ma ci sono delle garanzie che poi quei soldi non finiscono nelle tasche di qualcun'altro che non gli frega un fico della questione?! Ci vuole cmq qualche migliardario generoso.. che faccia la differenza!  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *fraido wrote:*    *neryo wrote:*   Se Bill si mette d' impegno e apre il borsellino.. siamo nei guai!  
> 
> Mah chissa' alla fine e' come nel software....lui e' uno noi siamo il resto del mondo. In realta' ho postato la pagina in italiano, ma l'idea nasce da un finlandese (mi pare) e sul suo sito, oltre ad una bella foto che lo identifica (a livello di feeling) simile a RMS ci sono tutti i tizi che hanno offerto denaro e non solo gli italiani (come nel sito che ho postato io).
> 
>  
> ...

 

ragazzi, il sito é una presa in giro di come funzionano le cose in UE, non prendetelo sul serio  :Very Happy:  !

Coda

----------

## fraido

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ragazzi, il sito é una presa in giro di come funzionano le cose in UE, non prendetelo sul serio  !
> 
> Coda

 

Ops mi ero scordato di dirlo...in effetti e' solo uno scherzo...pensavo si fosse capito. Anche perche' se provi a fare una cosa del genere sul serio (almeno in italia) e' corruzione e finisci in galera (almeno in teoria...poi la pratica). Scusate se qualcuno ha frainteso.  :Rolling Eyes: 

fraido

----------

## Veronika

Siggy,

hai raggione!

Sopporto questa domanda.

ciao a tutti,

Vroni

----------

## codadilupo

 *Veronika wrote:*   

> Siggy,
> 
> hai raggione!
> 
> Sopporto questa domanda.

 

ehmm.. cioe'  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

Coda

----------

## AlterX

Firmata:lol:

----------

## Veronika

Ma dai, non avete letto la domanda nel primo messaggio?

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Veronika wrote:*   

> Ma dai, non avete letto la domanda nel primo messaggio?
> 
>   

 

io il primo messaggio l'ho letto, ma non ho ancora capito cosa tu debba sopportare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Sparker

Quello che mi turba un pò è: ma accusare la commissione europea di accettare tangenti e sottoscriverne una non è reato di diffamazione?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Quello che mi turba un pò è: ma accusare la commissione europea di accettare tangenti e sottoscriverne una non è reato di diffamazione?

 

non mi preoccuperei piu' di tanto:

1) tutto quello che sta circolando in rete, in questi giorni, é di chiaro carattere golianrdico

2) la libertà di stampa, il diritto di parola etc...

3) me ne batto il belino di qualsiasi cosa possano dire a riguardo

4) hanno vinto grazie anche al silenzio della stampa, non ricaverebbero nulla di buono dal tenere aperta la questione, aprendola per altro al commento dell'opinione pubblica

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io il primo messaggio l'ho letto, ma non ho ancora capito cosa tu debba sopportare 

 

Coda, sostituisci sopportare con supportare e non essere ecessivamente rigoroso con l'italiano dato che HIMO non si tratta di un italiana/a

...e non essere cosí cattivo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Coda, sostituisci sopportare con supportare e non essere ecessivamente rigoroso con l'italiano dato che HIMO non si tratta di un italiana/a

 

non é un problema di italiano, figurati.. e' che proprio non ho capito !

 *Quote:*   

> ...e non essere cosí cattivo 

 

e non sarei piu' io, allora  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## dboogieman

... "Nel tempo dell'Inganno Universale, dire la verita' e' un atto

rivoluzionario" - George Orwell

Pardon se mi e' esprimo con un aforisma. ma penso che sia cosi': i brevetti sul software e' un discorso talmente di nicchia, che chi non ne conosce nulla preferisce farsi raccontare la pseudo-verita' da chi di una interpretazione della faccenda, pensa di poterne legiferare. Poi ce la sonnolenza della ragione, o svogliatezza del comprendere, cosi' e piu' semplice far decidere ad altri che non interessarsi dell'argomento. Diffondiamo la petizione, allarghiamo la faccenada a chi di questo non ne sa nulla!

Ciao  

dboogieman

"Noi stiam con chi lavora e non chi sta al potere ci piace MalcomX e la Pantere Nere"  FRATELLI DI SOLEDAD

----------

## carbonchio

firmato ora ora,magari un po tardi,ma se è vero che "non è mai troppo tardi" allora.......

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

devo dire che finora ho un po sottovalutato il problema, o probabilmente (anche per una forma di mia ingenuita') l'ho trascurato.

poi son capitato su questo sito: http://swpat.ffii.org/patents/samples/ep689133/index.en.html

e ho scoperto che adobe detiene un brevetto sull'uso delle schede, le comuni schede che tutti noi usiamo all'interno dei programmi, ad es. nei menu di configurazione.

sinceramente mi pare un po' esagerato, sarebbe come brevettare la suola delle scarpe. non trovate?

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ho scoperto che adobe detiene un brevetto sull'uso delle schede, le comuni schede che tutti noi usiamo all'interno dei programmi, ad es. nei menu di configurazione.
> 
> sinceramente mi pare un po' esagerato, sarebbe come brevettare la suola delle scarpe. non trovate?

 

Sicuramente. Ne esistono anche sul concetto di cestino, di "click" del mouse e assurditÃ  simili. Certo, sono brevetti che probabilmente non verranno mai licenziati a pagamento o fatti valere, ma potenzialmente c'Ã¨ spazio per scatenare una vera battaglia devastante. Non per nulla si sono mobilitate cosÃ¬ tante persone per combattere i brevetti. Non per nulla le grandi multinazionali si sono mobilitate cosÃ¬ tanto e in modo tanto "convincente" per far passare i brevetti...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> sarebbe come brevettare la suola delle scarpe. non trovate?

 

Sei realmente sicuro che nessuno la abbia brevettata? Io non mi meraviglierei del contrario (purtroppo).

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao,

conosco un po' la situzaione dei brevetti e come è andata a finire; mi pare di aver capito che anche in Europa il peggio è accaduto, ossia sono passati i brevetti "all'americana" sul software. Giusto? Vorrei chiedere a chi ne sa più di me, ma ora che si fa? Come intende reagire la Free Software Fundation Europe? Si può fare concretamente qualcosa?

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Vorrei chiedere a chi ne sa più di me, ma ora che si fa? Come intende reagire la Free Software Fundation Europe? Si può fare concretamente qualcosa?

 

Credo che manchi ancora un passaggio dal parlamento europeo

----------

